# Cider With Lactose? Need Help Deciding What To Do!



## lukemarsh (13/5/10)

I'm making a cider for my sister for her 23rd birthday (at the end of September). I don't drink cider because to me it just tastes like champagne, and I don't do wine... All I know is she likes any cider, but to put any names to what kind she likes, all she said was that she remembers having a Tooheys 5 Seeds once and liking it. I went to my local HBS and the guy suggested Black Rock Cider can with 2L of preservative free apple juice and 500g Lactose for extra sweetness instead of dextrose.

As I have no idea about cider and especially brewing it, what would anyone recommend I do with the ingredients I have? Should I put in all 500g of lactose?

Thanks.


----------



## radearling (13/5/10)

Hi, I made a similar cider 6 weeks ago (Black Rock Cider, 750g Dextros, 500g Lactose, 6lts Berrie apple juice). If your sister likes a sweet cider I'd go for 1000g lactose MINIMUM, my cider is still very dry, I cut it with a quater lemonade to sweeten it up. I found the 750 dextros is a bit to much also. Lactose is non fermenting sugar so it won't up the alcohol volume. 

Good Luck :icon_cheers:


----------



## Airgead (13/5/10)

One thing to remember - its easier to add more than it is to remove some if you add too much.

As lactose is non-fermentable you can add it post fermentation. Just boil up in a little water to dissolve and sanitise then add to the brew. Add 250g to start with, let it sit for a few hours to mix through, taste, add more if required, repeat until you have the right amount.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## sinkas (13/5/10)

I suggest a kilo of DME and a poor attenuating english yeast


----------



## andytork (13/5/10)

I did 23L of cheap home brand juice, 1kg dex, 500g lactose and a 1084 yeast (irish ale). 

Worked well, tastes pretty good

Not sure about the DME, never had a malty cider !


----------

